# If I forgot to rinse my rice first??



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

I forgot to rinse my brown rice before throwing it in my chicken stock. Is it still edible? I really hope so.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

yes, it's fine.


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

Yes. As far as I know, rinsing was only required to get rid of talc, which I don't think is a problem with rice today.


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks so much!


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

Ummm...I never rinse my rice. I always heard you needed to in order to get rid of some of the starch, and I just don't care that much.

But then again, I give my ds an apple when we are at the co-op (it IS organic, but still) that has not yet been washed in order to keep him from flipping out (and when we go anywhere on the weekends, he says "apple, apple, apple!") so maybe I am not a very good example on food safety and what-not.


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

I just got really nervous that I should have been rinsing my rice all those years.


----------



## kkeris (Oct 15, 2005)

I dont rince my brown rice ever. Read that when you do, you rinse away precious B vitamins or something like that.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I never rinse my rice. I didn't even know you were "supposed" to until a few years ago. I still never do though.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

I never rinse mine either, because it's harder to measure the precise amount of water when there's water clinging to the rice.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I never rinsed it, but now I soak it (not eating grains right now so though) to make it easier for me to digest it (or else I cant eat it at all). But as far as just plain rinsing it, never heard of it.


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

Talc used to be used to in the process of milling rice, and apparently still is in some cases outside of the US. But since the primary point of milling rice is to remove the endosperm resulting in white rice, I don't really think it's an issue for brown rice, though there's still the fact of removing the outer husk. In any case, I don't think any of this is a problem for rice in the US, and most rice in general even if it is international. I think if there is talc, it has to be labelled on the package.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't rinse my rice either. My mom rinses hers. My rice is better than hers anyway.


----------



## Scrubsjm (Apr 28, 2006)

Add me to the never rinses rice category. I used to but honestly that extra step sometimes is just to much for me!


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

I never rinse. My mom always said not to because rinsing would take out some of the vitamins. I don't know if that's true... never bothered to look it up... but any excuse to eliminate a step!

I do rinse quinoa but I think that's the only grain I rinse.


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

Oh okay good to know. Since I didn't rinse it made the broth very cloudy looking and that freaked me out a bit. It tasted very nice.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I only rinse for certain recipes where the rice needs to be EXTRA fluffy. My reasoning is that the rice grains rub together in the package, and little bits of rice-dust form. Perfectly edible, but not conducive to a fluffy finished product. Also, minimizing stirring helps with fluff. I usually don't stir. I just stick a chopstick in the center to make a hole to see how much water is left in the pot.


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

I always rinse my rice.


----------



## mykidsmyworld (Jan 18, 2007)

I didn't even know you are suppose to rinse rice, i just found out you have to rinse lentils!
Oh well, I guess on to rinsing my rice!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Non-rinser here


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cassandra M.* 
I just got really nervous that I should have been rinsing my rice all those years.









LOL! Me too!


----------

